# Looking for leader recipe for 8 wt



## Silver Bullet (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys,
Anybody have a good leader recipe for an 8 wt?  I mostly chase redfish and sea trout, so larger, weighted flies are a normal thing.
I just tied up some of the following to try out:
5' 50# mono
2' 40# mono
1' 30# mono
2' tippet of 20# flouro

I went with Big Game mono.  Not because I like it, but because I have a bunch of it laying around.  I'm open to all suggestions.
Thanks,
SB


----------



## franklinZappa (Apr 2, 2017)

5' feet of 40lb mono
5' feet of 30lb mono

That's it.


----------



## EJTibbetts (Apr 11, 2017)

For saltwater, I usually just do:
5' 40#
3' 30#
2'-2.5' 20#


----------



## GLS (Apr 12, 2017)

Tied up leaders from different diameters mono work fine except in turtle grass flats.  Knotless tapered leaders don't pick up turtle grass as does the knotted leaders.  With knotted leaders the grass will clump on the knots.  Been there....


----------



## torrente1 (May 17, 2017)

Tapered leader tippet in fluorocarbon poundage depends on target species


----------



## Yotes (May 22, 2017)

Make it real easy. 8' of 20lb mono. Cheap easy to make them and you wont get caught on grass. Fluoro isn't preferable with anything with teeth. I use 80LB mono for muskies and it works fine.


----------



## henryc (May 26, 2017)

If I were tying these leaders for reds and trout it would be 4' of 30lb test to 3' of 20lb test to 2' of 10 or 12lb test and blood knot the mono together. A straight piece of 8' of 20lb test is not gonna turn over a weighted fly very well and lay it out nicely for a shallow presentation. if you were fishing a fast sinking line to fish down 10 feet, that would be fine. 
Jimmy Harris told me that...


----------

